# North American Sieger Show



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok, I did not have anything to do with this (except puppy sit one of his other "kids"), but Suki's sire (Bobo) got VA2 in his class:

NASS Results


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey congrats!!!! 

A dog entered by Havoc's breeder got an insufficient. What does that mean??


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWHey congrats!!!!
> 
> A dog entered by Havoc's breeder got an insufficient. What does that mean??


Means the dog failed the protection test...let go, didn't engage at all, etc.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Liesje
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: KathyWHey congrats!!!!
> ...


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

My puppy Alta-Tollhaus Gavin was VP3 in his puppy class at this show.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Oh, that is super on your puppy! I bet you were happy!!


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LARHAGEMy puppy Alta-Tollhaus Gavin was VP3 in his puppy class at this show.


Nice!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

We need some Gavin pics!! Congrats LARHAGE!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: KathyW
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Liesje
> ...



















I totally get that


----------

